# NC(W) 40's-50's, Scott Barnes



## Felicia27 (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you guys like anything from his line? If so, what? What about the blushes?


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, He is AMAZING.  The colors are more vivid and amazing than any other line, hands down. Better than MAC, Shu, MUFE, Nars, you name it. I am Very impressed!!!  I have 2 flossy glossy's, an illumeneye, 2 lip suedes, etc.  If I could work for his line, I absolutely would. I can't stress it enough, buy it all!!!!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can purchase Scott Barnes?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 12, 2011)

His brand was discontinued a few years ago. He is supposed to be coming out with a new line next year, I believe.


----------

